# My Sons guille suit caught fire.



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

When I saw my son shredding burlap, I was concerned about it catching fire. He had coated the jumpsuit with flame retardent but not the burlap as it was not finnished. My boys were at a camp out at church, the 12 year old was wearing the suit. He reached out a piece of paper to a charcoal starter and he was in flames!!This was last night .He is now in the burn unit in Gr here. He took off running and somehow they got him to a ditch with water. His face and ears are burned, and his hands. They had him on morphine last night. That was a concern as the first hospital gave what appears to be way too much, and the burn hospital was worried about him ODing. He is doing better this morning. I thank God that he is not worse. I am acquainted with worse, Oct 17 2007 .I see in the post about the suits some one wrote to get the material coated with flame retardent. I would appreciate any prayers for his healing well.. D Buck


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

D Buck -

Prayers are sent for your son and family.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Prayers for your boy.

Mike


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Prayers sent for your son

Dale


----------



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

Our thought's and prayer's are with your son and your family.Good luck to him.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Prayers sent....


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

We have him in our thoughts for a speedy and full recovery


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

D Buck,

Your boy is in my thoughts and prayers as well. Praying for a speedy recovery for your son.

Joe


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

My son is doing good. He is home now. He looks bad. They think no scarring except his ears. Thanks for all the prayers. D Buck


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

D Buck said:


> My son is doing good. He is home now. He looks bad. They think no scarring except his ears. Thanks for all the prayers. D Buck


That's good to hear.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

That is great news. Still in our thoughts & prayers ... as undoubtedly the little guy has to be pretty uncomfotable and probably more than a little shaken up.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

My boy is up and around. But still looks bad,though not as bad as it could be , by far. Thank the Lord. He did not breath the flames in, that would have been real bad. His hands are doing real good. His face is still burned looking. They do not know about his ears. I should have been there .Ghille suits have now been banned from my house, along with bikes. D Buck


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Glad to hear yoour son is home and doing better. We'll keep praying for him!

John


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Great news. Hope he heals up quick!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fish hound (Jan 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your son's accident, praying for a full recovery. Makes me wish I had used the dreaded CAPS LOCK about the fire retardant. There was a case a couple years ago of a man that my sister had worked with that died from a similar mishap. This is nothing to mess with. As a side note, many of the fire retardants are WATER SOLUBLE, so if your suit gets wet or is washed, RETREAT IT!!!! 

Once again, I am truly sorry for not being more stern in my warning.


Matt


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

My older son did not heed your warning, nor mine. I appreciated that you did let him know just how flamable these suits are. I also told him I did not want it around. It was nothing short of a miracle that my son did not breath in the fire. The out come would have been bad. Also there was a ditch with water in it . Which is usually dry. He is healing up wonderfully. His ears are a bit slow to heal. I have a new rule. Our old camo has always worked and that is what we will use. I should have followed through when I said I did not want the burlap Ghille suit around. D Buck


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I do not know how I missed this thread, but I am glad to hear of his recovery.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> I do not know how I missed this thread, but I am glad to hear of his recovery.




Same here, I hope he is fully recovered soon.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your son, I hope he is doing better each day he and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

D Buck said:


> When I saw my son shredding burlap, I was concerned about it catching fire. He had coated the jumpsuit with flame retardent but not the burlap as it was not finnished. My boys were at a camp out at church, the 12 year old was wearing the suit. He reached out a piece of paper to a charcoal starter and he was in flames!!This was last night .He is now in the burn unit in Gr here. He took off running and somehow they got him to a ditch with water. His face and ears are burned, and his hands. They had him on morphine last night. That was a concern as the first hospital gave what appears to be way too much, and the burn hospital was worried about him ODing. He is doing better this morning. I thank God that he is not worse. I am acquainted with worse, Oct 17 2007 .I see in the post about the suits some one wrote to get the material coated with flame retardent. I would appreciate any prayers for his healing well.. D Buck[/QU


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

D Buck said:


> When I saw my son shredding burlap, I was concerned about it catching fire. He had coated the jumpsuit with flame retardent but not the burlap as it was not finnished. My boys were at a camp out at church, the 12 year old was wearing the suit. He reached out a piece of paper to a charcoal starter and he was in flames!!This was last night .He is now in the burn unit in Gr here. He took off running and somehow they got him to a ditch with water. His face and ears are burned, and his hands. They had him on morphine last night. That was a concern as the first hospital gave what appears to be way too much, and the burn hospital was worried about him ODing. He is doing better this morning. I thank God that he is not worse. I am acquainted with worse, Oct 17 2007 .I see in the post about the suits some one wrote to get the material coated with flame retardent. I would appreciate any prayers for his healing well.. D Buck


It has now been 10 years since my son caught fire in the guille suit.The grounds keeper said there was a ball of flames 6 ft. high. Do not know how to send pics . His head was almost twice the size , his ears were burnt wrinkled and crisp. His fingers looked like overcooked hotdogs , his lips were swelled and burnt badly and cracked. He had to have the skin pulled off at the hospital. His eyelids were burned together shut. He was a singer when young. Dr.s said he would never sing again. At age 18 he won an national classical , opera style, solo competition . He has since placed 2nd in international barbershop quartet competition , Backline Quartet, you can see that on You tube . The group was picked to win this year but it was canceled due to China Virus. He traveled the U S with an accepella group, Voices of Lee , for three years . He has been on Broadway, carnegie hall, large churches, small churches campgrounds ect. Last year he was married , is expecting a child. Just joined the Navy. The only noticable scars he has , if you look closely are his ears. So thankful for that kind of outcome ! Thanks for your concern and prayers !


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

all the best to him in the navy.good nice he going to be a dad.and you a grand dad.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

shotgun12 said:


> all the best to him in the navy.good nice he going to be a dad.and you a grand dad.


Thanks my friend.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Sent!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

A 10-year old post???? LOL Damn, somebody was doing serious research!!


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice update. Good to see a happy end to such a terrible situation.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

D Buck
That was an incredibly sad story and a good lesson for others to read. Thanks for coming back all these years later and putting a positive spin on it. Good luck to your son in the future and it’s fantastic he’s proving the doctors wrong!


----------

